# Cubecart Skins



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm going to tackle setting up cubecart.

I hate the layout of cubecart as it is. However, I found a free skin that has a really nice layout.

Can I just use a skin as a starting point? I want to change it graphically to fit my site of course.

I just want to make sure I don't install a skin and realize that I'm stuck with it as is.

Sorry if this is a dumb question...


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

No, you can definitely change the look of a skin.

I've seen cubecart skins changed so much, you wouldn't know it was cubecart!

So, change away!!!


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Cool. Thanks! I'm glad to hear that.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Sure, no problem.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's an article on the cubecart site that describes how to completely change the look of cubecart:

How can I completely change the look of CubeCart? - Powered By Kayako eSupport

That's the article I used to figure out how to do the customizations.


----------

